# new loft!!



## Ahab (Apr 20, 2008)

My dad has a greenhouse (maybe 40 ft by 15 ft.). Its empty and I can use it for my birds. CHEEERS!!! so does anybody have advice for me. I never designed a loft before and I'd appreciate some of you older folks advice.

thankyou


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Knowing how these great minds work, take pictures inside and out of the greenhouse so they can help. Greenhouse; you will not need fertilizer.


----------

